
The $9B Witness - coloneltcb
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/the-9-billion-witness-20141106
======
otoburb
>>Fleischmann later realized that the government wasn't interested in having
her testify against Chase in court or any other public forum. Instead, the
Justice Department's political wing, led by Holder, appeared to be using her,
and her evidence, as a bargaining chip to extract more hush money from Dimon.
It worked. Within weeks, Dimon had upped his offer to roughly $9 billion.

I wish I had half as much courage as the article's portrayal of Fleischmann.
It's one thing to abstractly know people are pawns to be moved around the
board game of life; quite another to belatedly realize titanic forces are
using _you_ as a pawn in their high-stakes negotiations.

